# هاااااااااااااااام للمقبلين على الزواج



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكلكم مش حاتتجوزا ....... محبة من ربنا .....

ده قرار بابوى ...... الحقوا نفسكم



*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 ديسمبر 2013)

الدورة هدفها الحفاظ على الاسرة المسيحية
من التفكك والانهيار وهذه اسباب منطقية جدا


----------



## girgis2 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*ده قرار حكيم جداً

مش أحسن من البيوت الخربانة ومفيش طلاق
*​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا حلوه جدا 
لبناء اسره صالحه 
بس خلاص الكل مضطر لكده لا مفر ههههه
شكرااااااااا اخى صوت صارخ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه كان فين القرار ده قلب ما اتجوز 
بجد قرار كويس جدا 
وكتير من الشباب والبنات محتاجين الدورة دى 
لتهيئة للزواج 
قرار كله حكمة من البابا تواضروس 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مع احترامي لقرار قداسة البابا طبعا

بس دورة مكثفه ازاي
اذا كان العرسان بيرحوا
يطلعوا ورقه خلو الموانع 
و يعملوا نص اكليل بالعافية

مين فاضي بقا ياخد دورات مكثفه؟

شكلها مش مكتوبالك يابولين
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مع احترامي لقرار قداسة البابا طبعا
> 
> بس دورة مكثفه ازاي
> اذا كان العرسان بيرحوا
> ...


*ماهو الاستهتار اللى فى الشباب ده 
هو اللى بيخلى الزواج مش صح من البداية 
الشب همه يتجوز وبس 
وحتى الورقة والشهادة الطبية اللى بيطلعوها بيدى فلوس لاى حد يطلعهاله 
دى دورة مهمة لبناء بيت سليم على اساس ثابت 
مع احترامى لرايك برضوا يا بتول 
ومتقلقيش يا بولين مكتوبالك هههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماهو الاستهتار اللى فى الشباب ده
> هو اللى بيخلى الزواج مش صح من البداية
> الشب همه يتجوز وبس
> وحتى الورقة والشهادة الطبية اللى بيطلعوها بيدى فلوس لاى حد يطلعهاله
> ...


مع احترامي لرأي البابا تاني ورأيك
انا شايفه ان كل انسان كفيل انه يعلم نفسه
ايه الصح وايه اللي مش صح 
وكفيل انه يبني بيت سليم علي اساس ثابت
بدون دورات !

بس ياستي دورة مكثفه من غير دورة مكثفه
المهم تتكتب لبولين:smile01
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مع احترامي لرأي البابا تاني ورأيك
> انا شايفه ان كل انسان كفيل انه يعلم نفسه
> ايه الصح وايه اللي مش صح
> وكفيل انه يبني بيت سليم علي اساس ثابت
> ...


*بقولك ايه انا جعانة وشكلى هطلع جوعى عليكى ههههههه 

انسان ايه وكفيل مين يا بنتى انتى 
انتى مش عايشة فى الواقع ولا ايه 
يا بنتى بيوت كتير خربانة وواصل الموضوع بينهم للطلاق 
يبقى فين بقى الانسان اللى كفيل يعلم نفسه 
ماهو ده اللى متعلمه ان يخرب بيته ويعاند مع الطرف التانى 
ويهدوا البيت 
وبس بقى لاحسن بابا صوت يجى يضربنى انا وانتى
علشان هنبوظ الموضوع 
وعاوزة اقولك حاجة كمان 
القرار نزل كلامنا مش هيغيروا 
وحاجة كمان 
الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضية ههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقولك ايه انا جعانة وشكلى هطلع جوعى عليكى ههههههه
> 
> انسان ايه وكفيل مين يا بنتى انتى
> انتى مش عايشة فى الواقع ولا ايه
> ...


طيب هو سؤال بيطرح نفسه
الناس اللي اتجوزت وعملت بيت صالح وناجح وعلي اساس ثابت
اللي بسم الصليب هما كتير
بيتهم وجوازهم نجح ازاي بدون مايخدوا دورات مكثفه ؟

يعني هما اللي اسسوا بيتهم وخلوه علي اساس ثابت وناجح
مش الدورات المكثفه !

هتقوليلي شباب اليومين دول وبنات اليومين دول
ومش فاهمين ومش عارفين وعندهمش وعي كافي
هقولك مفيش حاجه اسمها بنات وشباب اليومن دول ويومين زمان
الجواز هو هو الجواز

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب هو سؤال بيطرح نفسه
> الناس اللي اتجوزت وعملت بيت صالح وناجح وعلي اساس ثابت
> اللي بسم الصليب هما كتير
> بيتهم وجوازهم نجح ازاي بدون مايخدوا دورات مكثفه ؟
> ...


*يعنى ايه الجواز هو هو الجواز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*وبس بقى لاحسن بابا صوت يجى يضربنى انا وانتى
علشان هنبوظ الموضوع *

وبعدين اكيد بابا صوت مش هيضربنا
لاننا مش بوظنا الموضوع
انا يمكن اكون فاهمة غلط او تفكيري غلط
فابفهم وبتعلم منكم ومش عيب
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى ايه الجواز هو هو الجواز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


يعني لو قولتلي شباب وبنات اليومين دول
غير الناس اللي اتجوزت زمان

هقولك ان الجواز هو نفسه الجواز بتاع زمان
مفيش فرق يعني في مفهوم الجواز​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وبس بقى لاحسن بابا صوت يجى يضربنى انا وانتى
> علشان هنبوظ الموضوع *
> 
> وبعدين اكيد بابا صوت مش هيضربنا
> ...


*لا طبعا مش عيب 
طب بصى انا هبسطهالك 
لو جبنا اتنين مقبلين على الجواز 
سنهم صغير شوية لسة ميفهموش حاجة فى البيت لا المسئولية الكبيرة 
وبعد الجواز اول مشكلة حصلت بينهم البنت جريت على مامتها *
*تشتكلها والولد عاند وكل واحد قعد فى بيت اهله 
دول لو ادناهم الدورة دى وعلمناهم يعنى ايه زواج ومسئولية 
وازاى يعاملوا بعض ويتغلبوا على المشاكل 
انه احسن ردى عليا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني لو قولتلي شباب وبنات اليومين دول
> غير الناس اللي اتجوزت زمان
> 
> هقولك ان الجواز هو نفسه الجواز بتاع زمان
> مفيش فرق يعني في مفهوم الجواز​


*يا حبيبة قلبى انتى بتكلمى عن الجواز كمفهوم 
احنا بنتكلم عن اشخاص وعقول اتغيرت وشباب مش ناضح 
ولا فاهم معنى المسئولية ولا معنى البيت المسيحى 
ولا معنى ان بعد الجواز هو ومراته صاروا جسد واحد 
انا مش بتكلم عن الجواز كلكمة ماهى 
مش هتختلف من عشرين سنة فاتت لدلوقتى 
انا بتكلم عن عقل الشباب وكل واحد فى المتجوزين 
عاو يمشى رايه على التانى من غير حكمة ولا وعى 
يارب اكون قدرت افهمك قصدى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا طبعا مش عيب
> طب بصى انا هبسطهالك
> لو جبنا اتنين مقبلين على الجواز
> سنهم صغير شوية لسة ميفهموش حاجة فى البيت لا المسئولية الكبيرة
> ...


انا شايفه ان ده دور مامة البنت اصلا
انها تفهمها يعني ايه جواز ويعني ايه تحمل مسؤليه
ويعني ايه تبقا ست بيت ناجحه ويعني ايه تبقا ام صالحة
مش دور الدورات المكثفه

اصلي الحاجات دي من جهه نظري مش هتتعلم
في دورة ولا في درس ولا كورس
دا اساس لازم يكون مبني جوه كل انسان مقبل علي مرحله زي دي
ومبني جواه ازاي ؟
من البيت اللي عاش واتربي فيه
يعني الاهل هما اللي المفروض يعلموا الحاجات دي
مش دورات وكوراسات ودروس​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا شايفه ان دور دور مامة البنت اصلا
> انها تفهمها يعني ايه جواز ويعني ايه تحمل مسؤليه
> ويعني ايه تبقا ست بيت ناجحه ويعني ايه تبقا ام صالحة
> مش دور الدورات المكثفه
> ...


*لا يا بتول للاسف مفهومك غلط خالص 
اكيد الام بتوعى بنتها قبل الجواز 
بس ده كلام عام 
الدورات دى هدفها حاجات تانية كتير 
اولا دول دكاترة متخصصين فى المشورة 
ودول بيفهموكى كل حاجة بدقة 
ازاى تبنى بيت صح وازاى تعيشى حياه سعيدة 
بيعلموكى كتير اوى حاجات الام اصلا متعرفهاش 
بتتعلمى بطريقة علمية 
فى مشاكل كتير فى الجواز يا بتول *
*مش المفهوم بتاع الخناقات بس 
لا فى حاجات اكتر ممما تتخليى بتخرب البيت 
بسبب انهم مش عارفين يتعملوا مع بعض *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			انا بتكلم عن عقل الشباب وكل واحد فى المتجوزين 
عاو يمشى رايه على التانى من غير حكمة ولا وعى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو الدورات دي هتغير عقول الشباب وتوعيهم 
يبقا تمام

بس برضو عايزة اقولك انه اللي مش متأسس من الاهل ومن كنيسته من زمان
في الموضوع دا
مفتكرش انه هيتعلم ولا هيتأسس من الدورات دي

وجهة نظري مش عارفه اغيرها بقا
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا بتول للاسف مفهومك غلط خالص
> اكيد الام بتوعى بنتها قبل الجواز
> بس ده كلام عام
> الدورات دى هدفها حاجات تانية كتير
> ...


والدورات والدكاتره دول كانوا فين زمان
ايام مامتي ومامتك وستي وستك ؟:thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> لو الدورات دي هتغير عقول الشباب وتوعيهم
> يبقا تمام
> 
> ...


*يابنتى انتى ليه رابطة طريقة التربية بالجواز 
والمسئولية والضغوط اللى بتبقى فيه 
دى حاجة ودى حاجة تانية خالص 
يعنى هما اللى بيوتهم مليانة مشاكل كلهم ماكنوش فى كنايس
 ولا متربين كويس لا يابتول 
ماهو ده عيبك انك بتصممى على رايك 
عاوزة اقولك حاجة 
انا عندى خبرة عن اللى اصغر منى 
واللى اكبر منى عنده خبرة عنى 
يعنى انا لو فاهمة حاجة غلط وحد جيه يفهمهانى 
لازم افهم مش معنى كلامى انك تقتنعى باللى بقوله 
بس لازم تعرفى الفرق بين التربية والجواز *
​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والدورات والدكاتره دول كانوا فين زمان
> ايام مامتي ومامتك وستي وستك ؟:thnk0001:​


*يا حبيبة قلبى يا نور عينى 
الوضع اختلف دلوقتى 360 درجة عن ايامهم 
دلوقتى ممكن تحصل مشكلة بين زوجين 
بسبب قعدة حد فيهم على النت مثلا 
وهى شايفة ان من حقها تقعد على النت 
وهو شايف انه طول ماهو فى البيت مينفعش تقعد 
وهوووووووووب تحصل خناقة لرب السماء 
علشان كدا دلوقتى غير زماااااااااااااااان 
والشباب والبنات دلوقتى 
غير ماما وبابا زمان 
كل شىء اتغير *​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2013)

هو قرار فى حد ذاته حلو جدا جدا , لان فيه شباب مش بيكونو فاهمين مسئولية الزواج كويس و حتى روحانية واهمية الزواج المسيحى واختلافه عن اى زواج تانى 
انا شايفة ان واثقة بتحاول توصل ان كل واحد لو عايز ينجح حاجة ويعرف الصح هيعلم نفسه بنفسه 
ده صح مش غلط  اهم حاجة ان اكون من جوايا عايز اعرف الصح وامشى فيه 
لكن الكنيسة بردو دورها الرعوى انها تعلم وتوجه من خلال دورات زى كده , دورك انتى بقا  انك تاخدى التعليم ده وتطبقيه وده فى اى حاجة مش فى دورة الزواج بس 
وانا شايفة انها محاولة ايجابية من قداسة البابا نظرا اكيد للمصايب اللى هو بيشوفها فى البيوت المسيحية دلوقتى للاسف


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو قرار فى حد ذاته حلو جدا جدا , لان فيه شباب مش بيكونو فاهمين مسئولية الزواج كويس و حتى روحانية واهمية الزواج المسيحى واختلافه عن اى زواج تانى
> انا شايفة ان واثقة بتحاول توصل ان كل واحد لو عايز ينجح حاجة ويعرف الصح هيعلم نفسه بنفسه
> ده صح مش غلط  اهم حاجة ان اكون من جوايا عايز اعرف الصح وامشى فيه
> لكن الكنيسة بردو دورها الرعوى انها تعلم وتوجه من خلال دورات زى كده , دورك انتى بقا  انك تاخدى التعليم ده وتطبقيه وده فى اى حاجة مش فى دورة الزواج بس
> وانا شايفة انها محاولة ايجابية من قداسة البابا نظرا اكيد للمصايب اللى هو بيشوفها فى البيوت المسيحية دلوقتى للاسف


*الله ينور عليكى يا روز *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابنتى انتى ليه رابطة طريقة التربية بالجواز
> والمسئولية والضغوط اللى بتبقى فيه
> دى حاجة ودى حاجة تانية خالص
> يعنى هما اللى بيوتهم مليانة مشاكل كلهم ماكنوش فى كنايس
> ...


طيب بلاش مامتي ومامتك وستي وستك
الجوازت الناجحه اللي هي من سنة وسنتين
يعني من قبل قرار قداسة البابا
يعني كان فيها نت ودش وفون وكل حاجه
نجحت ازاي وايه اللي نجحها من غير مايخدوا دوارت مكثفه ؟
ابقي جوبيني

وعايزة اقولك يارورو اني كل اللي مش مقتنعه بيه
ان قرار الدورة المكثفه دا اجبار مش اختياري
يعني كان ممكن قداسة البابا عمله للناس اللي حاسين
مش عندهم وعي وخبرة كافيه لموضوع الجواز
بس مايبقاش اجباري لكل الناس 
طيب وليه!​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو قرار فى حد ذاته حلو جدا جدا , لان فيه شباب مش بيكونو فاهمين مسئولية الزواج كويس و حتى روحانية واهمية الزواج المسيحى واختلافه عن اى زواج تانى
> انا شايفة ان واثقة بتحاول توصل ان كل واحد لو عايز ينجح حاجة ويعرف الصح هيعلم نفسه بنفسه
> ده صح مش غلط  اهم حاجة ان اكون من جوايا عايز اعرف الصح وامشى فيه
> لكن الكنيسة بردو دورها الرعوى انها تعلم وتوجه من خلال دورات زى كده , دورك انتى بقا  انك تاخدى التعليم ده وتطبقيه وده فى اى حاجة مش فى دورة الزواج بس
> وانا شايفة انها محاولة ايجابية من قداسة البابا نظرا اكيد للمصايب اللى هو بيشوفها فى البيوت المسيحية دلوقتى للاسف


كللامك اللي بالاحمر دا صح ياروز ودا اللي بحاول افهمة لرورو او افهمها وجهه نظري 

اما باقيه كلاامك صح برضو ومش معترضه عليه
انا اللي مش مقتنعه بيه لسه قايلاه من حبه
ان قرار البابا اجباري ومش اختاري !​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

> طيب بلاش مامتي ومامتك وستي وستك
> الجوازت الناجحه اللي هي من سنة وسنتين
> يعني من قبل قرار قداسة البابا
> يعني كان فيها نت ودش وفون وكل حاجه
> ...



*وحكمتى منين انه جوازهم ناجح *
*مش يمكن فيه بينهم مشاكل ولسة متطورتش ومع الوقت هتتطور *



> وعايزة اقولك يارورو اني كل اللي مش مقتنعه بيه
> ان قرار الدورة المكثفه دا اجبار مش اختياري
> يعني كان ممكن قداسة البابا عمله للناس اللي حاسين
> مش عندهم وعي وخبرة كافيه لموضوع الجواز
> ...


*لو اختيارى محدش هيتعب نفسه 
وعاوزاكى تفهمى ان البابا شخص حكيم 
ومش هيصدر قرار كدا وخلاص 
ده قرار فيه مصلحة لكل اللى هيتجوزوا معتقدش انه غلط *
​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2013)

عارفه ليه اجبارى يا واثقة ؟ رغم انى مش بحب الحاجات الاجبارية لكن انا فاهمه وجهة نظر البابا هنا 
اولا اجبارى لان لو اختيارى طبيعة الشباب اللى بقت متسرعة فى اخد القرارات وبيتجوزو على روحهم محدش هيروح ياخد الدورة خالص وخصوصا انها معمولة للناس اللى ابيض خالص ومتعرفش حاجة عن الزواج المسيحى ودول اكيد مش حاسين اصلا انهم عندهم اى مشكلة من اى نوع علشان يحسو انهم لازم ياخدو دورة من الاساس 

الحاجة التانية انها اجبارية علشان بعد ما هما بيتجوزو وتحصل مشاكل مين اللى بيتبهدل معاهم فى النص ؟ الاباء الكهنة , رايحين جايين على ديه وده علشان يصلحو بينهم , يابنتى دول بيشوفو بلاوى لا تتخيلها , مش خناقات عادية , ابدا ده فضايح لا يتخيلها عقلك 
فهما يتجوزو ولا هما فاهمين حاجة عن الزواج المسيحى ولما تحصل مشاكل تعالى ياكنيسة حليها 
طيب ليه ؟ ما نعلمهم من الاول يعنى ايه زواج مسيحى يمكن لعل وعسى الكلام يجيب نتيجة 
ايام ستى وستك بقا وضع مختلف عايز مشاركة لوحده اشرحلك فيها ليه هما كانو مختلفين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وحكمتى منين انه جوازهم ناجح *
> *مش يمكن فيه بينهم مشاكل ولسة متطورتش ومع الوقت هتتطور *
> *اقرب الناس ليا يارورو متجوزين بسم الصليب جوزات ناجحه
> وانا متاكده انهم مش عندهم مشاكل زي مانا متاكده اني بكلمك
> ...


حاشا لله والعفو طبعا
وانا مقولتش ان البابا عكس اللي قولتليه يارورو
ومتاكده انه قرارته حكمية جدا 

بس انا بقول وجهه نظري في القرار دا
بتناقش معاكي فيه
مش معني كدا انه غلط !!
طبعا العفو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عارفه ليه اجبارى يا واثقة ؟ رغم انى مش بحب الحاجات الاجبارية لكن انا فاهمه وجهة نظر البابا هنا
> اولا اجبارى لان لو اختيارى طبيعة الشباب اللى بقت متسرعة فى اخد القرارات وبيتجوزو على روحهم محدش هيروح ياخد الدورة خالص وخصوصا انها معمولة للناس اللى ابيض خالص ومتعرفش حاجة عن الزواج المسيحى ودول اكيد مش حاسين اصلا انهم عندهم اى مشكلة من اى نوع علشان يحسو انهم لازم ياخدو دورة من الاساس
> 
> الحاجة التانية انها اجبارية علشان بعد ما هما بيتجوزو وتحصل مشاكل مين اللى بيتبهدل معاهم فى النص ؟ الاباء الكهنة , رايحين جايين على ديه وده علشان يصلحو بينهم , يابنتى دول بيشوفو بلاوى لا تتخيلها , مش خناقات عادية , ابدا ده فضايح لا يتخيلها عقلك
> ...


*مشاركة روعة يا روز 
باااااااااااتو ارجوكى اقرى المشاركة دى كدا براحة 
وردى عليها عاوزة اشوف رايك بعد ما تقريها 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عارفه ليه اجبارى يا واثقة ؟ رغم انى مش بحب الحاجات الاجبارية لكن انا فاهمه وجهة نظر البابا هنا
> اولا اجبارى لان لو اختيارى طبيعة الشباب اللى بقت متسرعة فى اخد القرارات وبيتجوزو على روحهم محدش هيروح ياخد الدورة خالص وخصوصا انها معمولة للناس اللى ابيض خالص ومتعرفش حاجة عن الزواج المسيحى ودول اكيد مش حاسين اصلا انهم عندهم اى مشكلة من اى نوع علشان يحسو انهم لازم ياخدو دورة من الاساس
> 
> الحاجة التانية انها اجبارية علشان بعد ما هما بيتجوزو وتحصل مشاكل مين اللى بيتبهدل معاهم فى النص ؟ الاباء الكهنة , رايحين جايين على ديه وده علشان يصلحو بينهم , يابنتى دول بيشوفو بلاوى لا تتخيلها , مش خناقات عادية , ابدا ده فضايح لا يتخيلها عقلك
> ...


يعني هي الدورة المكثفه  دي هتمنع المشاكل؟؟

 يبقا خير وبركة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*تصبحوا على خير 
قصدى صباح الخير ههههه 
وليا عودة النهاردة ان شاء الله 
علشان نكمل بقيت الحوار 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تصبحوا على خير
> قصدى صباح الخير ههههه
> وليا عودة النهاردة ان شاء الله
> علشان نكمل بقيت الحوار
> *​


وانتي من اهل الخير
وبعدين انتي لسه هتكملي 
لا خلاص شطبنا:new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني هي الدورة المكثفه  دي هتمنع المشاكل؟؟
> 
> يبقا خير وبركة ​



لا مش هتمنع المشاكل , لكن الكنيسة هنا بتقوم بدورها الرعوى , زى بالظبط ما الكنيسة بتعلم شعبها عن الخلاص , هل كل اللى سمعو رايحين السما ؟ اكيد لا , اللى قبل الكلام بس وعايش لربنا , لكن هل ده يمنع الكنيسة انها تقوم بدورها فى التعليم 
وخصوصا هنا فى موضوع الزواج لان الكنيسة بتتاخد فى الرجلين لما بتحصل المشاكل بين الزوجين 
الحاجة التانية , ممكن التعليم يجيب نتيجة مع بعض الناس 
شباب مثلا يكون عنده مفاهيم خاطئة يدخل الدورة ديه يتعلم حاجة جديدة 
وخصوصا اننا فى عصر المعلومات بتجيلك من كل حته , ففيه معلومات غلط بتدخل عقل الشباب الصغير مصادر المعلومات ديه مش مسيحية ومن غير توعية بيبقو فاكرين ان هو ده الصح


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا شايفه ان ده دور مامة البنت اصلا
> انها تفهمها يعني ايه جواز ويعني ايه تحمل مسؤليه
> ​



*فى معظم الزيجات الفاشلة بتكون هذه الماما هى المسئولة عن خرابه لأنها نفسها مش عارفة يعنى ايه جواز .... وتحط كل العقد اللى فيها فى دماغ بنتها .... خاصة عندما تكون هذه الماما إنسانة جاهلة وتعلم بنتها بجهل وغباوة*


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني هي الدورة المكثفه  دي هتمنع المشاكل؟؟
> 
> يبقا خير وبركة ​



 مش هتمنعها لكن اكيد هتقلل  منها شويه 
لانهم هيكونوا فاهمين اكتر يعنى ايه جواز ومسؤليه 
وعلاقه مقدسه فى المسيح 
عموما هى فكره جميله طبعا 
وبتتقال فيها معلومات جميله 
بس ياريت يحضروها ومحدش يزوغ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*امبارح كنت فى الكوافير

الصنايعى (رومانى)

أنا : ازيك يا رومانى هتتجوز امتى 

رومانى : اهو خلصت الصحى و هابدا فى السيراميك و بعدين ابيض بأة و العفش و و و أودامى 6 شهور

انا : مبروك مقدما _ سمعت عن الدورة المكثفة اللى لازم تاخدها عشان تتجوز ؟

رومانى : دورة ايه ؟

المهم فهمته

رومانى : ايه دا بأة ان شاء الله _ دا انا بأشتغل صبح و ليل _ اسيب شغلى عشان الدورة ؟؟

و آكل منين و اتجوز ازاى ؟؟ 

انا : دا تلاقيه اسبوع يا رومانى مش مشكلة 

رومانى : انا اجير يا باشمهندسة صاحبة العمل مش هترضى _ ديه بتقول لى هاجيب واحد بدالك عشان فى اسبوع جوازك هتاخد اجازة 

انا : طب و العمل ؟

رومانى : ما اعرفش*


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

دى بتبقى ساعتين يا ايرنى وبعد الضهر 
ولمدة اسبوع واحد او اتنين بالكتير 
ده اللى سمعته يعنى مفيهاش تعطيل ولا حاجه 
وبعدين ماهو بيروح يشترى العفش ويباشر تشطيب الشقه 
جات على الساعتين دول يعنى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> دى بتبقى ساعتين يا ايرنى وبعد الضهر
> ولمدة اسبوع واحد او اتنين بالكتير
> ده اللى سمعته يعنى مفيهاش تعطيل ولا حاجه
> وبعدين ماهو بيروح يشترى العفش ويباشر تشطيب الشقه
> جات على الساعتين دول يعنى



*و أنا مالى بأة 

ياكش يولع:w00t:

:gy0000:

أنا بنقل بس وجهة نظر الناس البسطاء
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*سألونى و قالولى و هو رومانى بيجيب وقت منين عشان يجهز للجواز ؟

صدقونى ما أعرفش

أكيد حد من عيلته بيساعده

اللهووووووووووو أعلم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سألونى و قالولى و هو رومانى بيجيب وقت منين عشان يجهز للجواز ؟
> 
> صدقونى ما أعرفش
> 
> ...



*ما هو ده قصر النظر ..... 

المهم السيراميك والبوية ..

مش مهم الاساسات *


----------



## white.angel (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*قرار رائع .. ولازم يبقى اجبار يأما مش هيبقى له لزمه *

*فعلا دراسات الارتباط دى بتفرق بشكل مش طبيعى ...
انا شخصياً نظرتى لاختيار شريك الحياه .. والحياه الزوجيه ... اختلفت 180 درجه ...
بعد ما حضرت دراسة القسيس سامح موريس بخصوص الموضوع دة .. *

*فاكيد الكورس اللى عملاه الكنيسه مفيد وممتاز .. *

*ولكن فى شوية اسئله .. *
​
*- اللى بيقولوا ان هكون فى اعتراضات كتير المعترضين كدة كدة اعتراضهم 
مش مهم لان الموضوع بقى الزام عشان تمام الاكليل .. دى نقطنا كدة خلصنا منها .. *:smile01

*السؤال التانى .. *
*الاماكن المذكور فيها الكورس دة .. هتجمع مصر كلها .. 
طيب القرى .. الكفور والنجوع .. الغير متعلمين .. هياخدوها بردو .. 
هى هتوصلهم اصلا ؟؟ *

*طيب التكلفه .. الزام بردو .. طيب كام .. 
كورس ضخم زى دة عايز كاونسلرز وناس دارسه علم نفس ولاهوت وحاجات كتير .. 
مين هيتكفل بكل دة .. ؟؟*

*دى مجرد اسئله جت فى بالى بمجرد ما قريت القرار .. اللى انا مؤيداه وبشده .. 
المحاكم مش قادره تساع ملفات قواضى الطلاق المسيحيه .. *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما هو ده قصر النظر .....
> 
> المهم السيراميك والبوية ..
> 
> مش مهم الاساسات *



*

على العموم ناوية أعمل موضوعين على حس الحكاية ديه

جنيتوا على نفسكم:cry2:

:hlp:


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *قرار رائع .. ولازم يبقى اجبار يأما مش هيبقى له لزمه *
> 
> *فعلا دراسات الارتباط دى بتفرق بشكل مش طبيعى ...
> انا شخصياً نظرتى لاختيار شريك الحياه .. والحياه الزوجيه ... اختلفت 180 درجه ...
> ...



*فهينا الاول نظرتك كانت إيه و أصبحت إيه ؟*



white.angel قال:


> *- اللى بيقولوا ان هكون فى اعتراضات كتير المعترضين كدة كدة اعتراضهم
> مش مهم لان الموضوع بقى الزام عشان تمام الاكليل .. دى نقطنا كدة خلصنا منها .. *:smile01



*يعنى حتى ما يقولوش يا دهوتى حتى *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أهو مخصوص عشان الحلاقين و الكوافير *


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

الدورة دى مفيدة جدا لدرجة لا يتخيلها اخد غير لما يدخل وياخد اول كام محاضرة 

انا دخلتها من 4 سنين وكنت ناوى احضر محضرة ولا اثنين علشان خاطر خطبتى وقتها

وبصراحة عجبتنى جدا وكملتها كلها. اربع شهور وكنت بنتظر بعض المحاضرات والمتكلمين والاساقفة اللى كانت بتيجى تشرح .

ولحد دلوقتى بعد الجواز بـ 3 سنوات برجع للمحاضرات المكتوبة او اللى معايا على الكمبيوتر صوت
غير الكتب اللى اخدنها فى الدورة ممتازة بجد 

بجد هتعرف كل شئ فى الجواز والحياة مابعد الزواج 

قرار حكيم من سيدنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الدورة دى مفيدة جدا لدرجة لا يتخيلها اخد غير لما يدخل وياخد اول كام محاضرة
> 
> انا دخلتها من 4 سنين وكنت ناوى احضر محضرة ولا اثنين علشان خاطر خطبتى وقتها
> 
> ...



*تمام ...... ممكن ترفع المحاضرات اللى عندك على اليوتيوب وتنزلها هنا لفائدة ابناء وبنات المنتدى ؟*


----------



## white.angel (18 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فهينا الاول نظرتك كانت إيه و أصبحت إيه ؟*


*مكنش عندى وجهة نظر اصلا :hlp: .. قولت اللى هقابله واحبه هتجوزه ... بس خلاص ... 
او اللى هيتقدملى هوافق عليه .. عادى يعنى **leasantr*

*انما القسيس سامح سلط الضوء على امور كثيره ... مكنتش واخده بالى منها ... 
حتى العلاقه الروحيه ضروريه  فى اختيار شريك الحياه ... 
مش لازم اللى احبه يكون مناسب لانى اتجوزه .. 
ومش شرط المناسب اكون دايبه فى غرامه ... دراسه لو سمعتيها ... 
هتفهمى قصدى ... 
هى عقلانيه عشان كدة منغششه معايا اوى ومش هتجوز غير بطريقة القسيس سامح 30: ...
 فأكيد الكورس اللى البابا عامله هيكون مفيد .. *​ 



> *يعنى حتى ما يقولوش يا دهوتى حتى *


*
لا مش قصدى اصل انا وصحابى بنتكلم على الفيس بخصوص الموضوع دة .. 
فاناس قالوا الفكره هتترفض وهيعملوا عليها مظاهرات واعتراضات ... 
فقولتلهم فاكس ... القرار اتاخد وهتاخدوا الكورس يعنى هتاخدوه ..
او ربنا ينجدكم وماتتجوزوش :hlp:*.. 
*
فهمتينى :smil16:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الدورة دى مفيدة جدا لدرجة لا يتخيلها اخد غير لما يدخل وياخد اول كام محاضرة
> 
> انا دخلتها من 4 سنين وكنت ناوى احضر محضرة ولا اثنين علشان خاطر خطبتى وقتها
> 
> ...



*كانوا بيتكلموا في إيه بالظبط ؟

بإختصار كدة فى السريع
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *مكنش عندى وجهة نظر اصلا :hlp: .. قولت اللى هقابله واحبه هتجوزه ... بس خلاص ...
> او اللى هيتقدملى هوافق عليه .. عادى يعنى **leasantr*
> 
> *انما القسيس سامح سلط الضوء على امور كثيره ... مكنتش واخده بالى منها ...
> ...



*يعنى ممكن تتجوزى حد مش مناسب ؟؟

يعنى إنتى تعليم عالى _ تاخدى بياع فجل مثلا ؟؟ 30:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * مش لازم اللى احبه يكون مناسب لانى اتجوزه ..
> ومش شرط المناسب اكون دايبه فى غرامه ...
> ومش هتجوز غير بطريقة القسيس سامح 30: *​


​*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه
ماتكلمنا عن ( المناثب ) دة أكتر من مرة 
يعنى خلاص ؟
من هنا ورايح مافيش ( الكتالوج المتخثث ) ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> ماتكلمنا عن ( المناثب ) دة أكتر من مرة
> يعنى خلاص ؟
> ...



*هو لثة باثم ما إتجوزث ؟ :new6:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2014)

يعنى انتى يا ايرينى معترضة علشان واحد مش عارف يروح ياخد الكورس ؟ 
احنا بنتكلم بشكل عام هنا مش على حالات فردية 
زى بالظبط محاضرات الجامعة لازم الطالب يحضر علشان ينجح , يجى واحد يقول اصل انا عندى ظروف مش هقدر احضر , خلاص بلاش تتعلم او احضر لما ظروفك تتظبط , احنا كده بنتكلم فى استثناءات فردية والكنيسة ولا اى حد مش مطالب انه يعمل قوانين على مقاس حياة كل واحد , لكن بشكل عام الخطوة انا شايفاها محاولة جيدة


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يناير 2014)

ابن خالى لسه متجوز امبارح ومسمعتش انه اخد كورسات !


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 يناير 2014)

انا اشتريت ماكينة cnc من ثلاث شهور
ولحد الآن مش عارف اشغلها 
لان برامج cnc صعبة 
ولازم اخذ دورة مكثفة فى cnc
ومش فاضى اروح دورات
:t19:
يبقى اخذ دورة علشان اتجوز
لو الموضوع كدة 
يبقى على الطلاق مانا متجوز
:ab10:​


----------

